# Multi-meter enclosure



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

I have done it before and had no problem, use a Meyers hub.


----------



## wesleydnunder (Mar 19, 2012)

Don't see why not, as long as you use the appropriate fitting, such as a Meyer's hub, to make the penetration raintight. 

edit: LOL beat me to it, Hippie

Mark


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok, that's what I thought, I just rarely deal with these types of enclosures and didn't know if there was something I didn't know.


----------

